# ابجديات السلامة safety’s abc



## رمزة الزبير (19 يونيو 2010)

أبجديات السلامة
سلامة تعني أكثر من تتبع القواعد وأنت في مكان عملك بل هي مزيج من الموقف والسلوك والتحكم الآمن ، عندما تكون في عملك وكذلك عندما لا تكون.

موقف وسائل الخاص التركيز العقلي بك، وبالطريقة التي وضع بها النهج. السلوك يعني ما عليك القيام به حيال ذلك ، وكيف يمكنك الرد على هذا الوضع. مراقبة وسائل إدارة البيئة الخاصة بك -- جعل مكان عملك آمن. الموقف والسلوك ، والضوابط تجعلك أكثر إنتاجية وآمنة.
نرفق ملف


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يونيو 2010)

ملاحظات جميلة ومعبرة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (23 يونيو 2010)

Tknx a lot my dear for the subjuct


----------



## mezo_eg (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (26 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا آ بي سي السلامة موضوع جميل ولي عودة حيث اعتقد ان لدي ما يكمل الموضوع


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (30 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سليم صبرة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا الك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً للجميع على المرور والشكر والتشجيع..


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

*جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*


----------



## fraidi (9 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## aaar (16 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omda 82 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم واللة انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الصحو والسلامة بس مش عارف ابدء فيها ازاى اية الكرسات الى المفروض ابدا بيها واحسن الكورسات اية واماكن التى يمكن اخودها فيها انا من مصر من القاهرة بس المشكلى انى معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة وبحمد ربنا انى لقية المنتدى دة يمكن الاقى فى الحل ممكن حد يدلنى على بداية الطريق ازاى شكرا


----------



## omda 82 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم واللة انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الصحه و والسلامة بس مش عارف ابدء فيها ازاى اية الكورسات الى المفروض ابدا بيها واحسن الكورسات اية واماكن التى يمكن اخودها فيها انا من مصر من القاهرة بس المشكلى انى معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة وبحمد ربنا انى لقية المنتدى دة يمكن الاقى فى الحل ممكن حد يدلنى على بداية الطريق ازاى شكرا


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 مارس 2015)

*ABC of Patient Safety (ABC Series)*

[h=1]ABC of Patient Safety (ABC Series)[/h]


----------

